# Scherzi a parte



## Luc4

Is there a particular way to express in English the expression "scherzi a parte"? I mean some made expression in particular. I would say something like "without joking" or something else like that, but I don't know if there is a common expression. Do someone know?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DDT

I'd suggest "jokes aside"

DDT


----------



## lsp

"All kidding aside" is the common expression for this.


----------



## Luc4

lsp said:
			
		

> "All kidding aside" is the common expression for this.



"kidding" or "kiddings"? Why the singular?
Thanks to both.


----------



## JasonNPato

Luc4 said:
			
		

> "kidding" or "kiddings"? Why the singular?
> Thanks to both.


 
because here "kidding" is a gerund verb, not a noun, and gerund verbs are never plural. It's not a "literal" translation, but an equivalent. That's why, personally, I prefer "all jokes aside," because then it parallels the original italian.

Though in English, both phrases are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Luc4

Oops, sorry, bad mistake. Thanks.


----------



## lsp

JasonNPato said:
			
		

> because here "kidding" is a gerund verb, not a noun, and gerund verbs are never plural. It's not a "literal" translation, but an equivalent. That's why, personally, I prefer "all jokes aside," because then it parallels the original italian.
> 
> Though in English, both phrases are perfectly acceptable.


I'm going to have to disagree, Jason. A literal English translation is not closer to the original Italian just because each word corresponds. I prefer the equivalent, as you called it, when the usage and the sense, as well as the idiomatic nature of the two expressions count more than putting together the same number of words in the same format in two different languages. In the same situation where an Italian would say "scherzi a parte," an American (US) would say, "all kidding aside." Kidding is more apt than jokes in the intent. Both might be said, and both would be would be understood. "All kidding aside" is more natural and common, and in second place I would submit "all joking aside."


----------



## JasonNPato

lsp said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to disagree, Jason. A literal English translation is not closer to the original Italian just because each word corresponds. I prefer the equivalent, as you called it, when the usage and the sense, as well as the idiomatic nature of the two expressions count more than putting together the same number of words in the same format in two different languages. In the same situation where an Italian would say "scherzi a parte," an American (US) would say, "all kidding aside." Kidding is more apt than jokes in the intent. Both might be said, and both would be would be understood. "All kidding aside" is more natural and common, and in second place I would submit "all joking aside."


 
That's what is so awesome about these forums. I, an English native, can even learn differences in English.  
I mean, here in Georgia, I *very* rarely hear "all kidding aside" and so, the other (all jokes) sounds more natural to me.
Yet for you, (you live in NY right?) "all kidding" is the more natural.

That's a funny and "difficult" thing about languages though, I suppose, but it's also what makes them so wonderful.

I am interested though, lsp, is there a difference in their meanings to you? I mean, does one have different implications than the other, or is it just personal preference?


----------



## JasonNPato

Luc4 said:
			
		

> Is there a particular way to express in English the expression "scherzi a parte"?  I mean some made expression in particular.  I would say something like "without joking" or something else like that, but I don't know if there is a common expression. Does someone know?
> Thanks for any advice.


 
Just a couple of things:
I'm not really sure what to do with this sentence to make it more clear, but it doesn't make much sense. Perhaps you may write: I mean, is there a common equivalent expression? But I cannot say for sure, because I'm not clear on what you mean.

p.s. please don't take offense to my correcting your English. Your English is, in fact, quite good. I only do so because I hope that anyone else would do the same for me should I ever choose to write in Italian.


----------



## lsp

JasonNPato said:
			
		

> That's what is so awesome about these forums. I, an English native, can even learn differences in English.
> I mean, here in Georgia, I *very* rarely hear "all kidding aside" and so, the other (all jokes) sounds more natural to me.
> Yet for you, (you live in NY right?) "all kidding" is the more natural.
> 
> That's a funny and "difficult" thing about languages though, I suppose, but it's also what makes them so wonderful.
> 
> I am interested though, lsp, is there a difference in their meanings to you? I mean, does one have different implications than the other, or is it just personal preference?


I understand what you mean. And as for a difference, I suppose in this instance I think of jokes (not joking) more like _barzellette_ than _scherzi_, or kidding around.

BTW,  I interpreted "I mean some made expression in particular" as a saying, rather than a word-for-word translation.


----------



## Luc4

lsp said:
			
		

> BTW,  I interpreted "I mean some made expression in particular" as a saying, rather than a word-for-word translation.



Yes, that was in fact my point. I have to say that this sentence I made scares me now a little bit . All kidding aside , my first message is the demonstration of my poor English. Thanks to anyone for the corrections, they are very precious to me.
By the way, everytime I write "Does someone know?" I have the doubt on "Does" or "Do". So I suppose now it is the second one .
Thanks to anyone.


----------



## lsp

Luc4 said:
			
		

> Yes, that was in fact my point. I have to say that this sentence I made scares me now a little bit . All kidding aside , my first message is the demonstration of my poor English. Thanks to anyone for the corrections, they are very precious to me.
> By the way, everytime I write "Does someone know?" I have the doubt on "Does" or "Do". So I suppose now it is the second one .
> Thanks to anyone.


You are right to say "Does someone know" or "Does anyone know...?"

Corrections are precious to us all. È proprio lo scopo di questo forum!


----------



## Favonio

Eh, eh I know this one, and have used it a lot of times. 

There's not a literally translation, and it sounds
_All kidding aside, ..._
or by the shorter form
_Kidding aside, ..._

Be sure about it, I asked to English people too.

Ciao, Favonio.


----------



## Manuel_M

On this side of the Atlantic, you'd be more likely to hear "all joking apart", or simply, "joking apart"


----------



## Alfry

io ricordo d'aver sentito anche (all) joking aside.


----------



## leenico

Alfry said:
			
		

> io ricordo d'aver sentito anche (all) joking aside.


You are correct Alfry. We use that a lot here.


----------



## susy

Hello everyone!
I tried to search for this sentence on the forum, with no success!
My attempt:

Jokes apart...Apart from the jokes...By the jokes...

I don't think it works...Scherzi a parte is, as you might know, an italian expression to begin a sentence after having joking all the time before, it's like saying: 'ok, now let's getting serious'...
Can someone help?

*T*hanks!
susy


----------



## Siberia

Joking apart.......
No kidding though........ More colloquial.


----------



## shamblesuk

La frase che cerchi è 'Joking apart....'

Lee


----------



## Einstein

Joking aside...


----------



## susy

*C*ool, so I almost got it right!
*T*hanks!


----------



## Karl!!!!

Yes very close! Joking apart and joking aside mean exactly the same.


----------



## neuromatico

lsp said:


> I understand what you mean. And as for a difference, I suppose in this instance I think of jokes (not joking) more like _barzellette_ than _scherzi_, or kidding around.
> 
> BTW,  I interpreted "I mean some made expression in particular" as a saying, rather than a word-for-word translation.



I would agree. It's my understanding that _barzallette _are jokes, as in 'to tell a joke', whereas _scherzi _are panks or practical jokes. The Italian TV show 'Scherzi a Parte' would conform to this definition. I also agree with "all kidding aside" as the North American equilavent.


----------



## dylanG3893

I've always heard "All jokes aside". I vote this.


----------



## Stolly969

Ciao a tutti.
Come tradurreste l'espressione italiana "Scherzi a parte/ A parte gli scherzi"? L'unica che mi viene in mente è qualcosa tipo "apart from jokes" ma mi sembra un italianismo. Grazie a tutti,
Stolly


----------



## raffavita

Stolly969 said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Come tradurreste l'espressione italiana "Scherzi a parte/ A parte gli scherzi"? L'unica che mi viene in mente è qualcosa tipo "apart from jokes" ma mi sembra un italianismo. Grazie a tutti,
> Stolly


 
Io conosco:
"Joking apart."
Raffa


----------



## TimLA

Anche:
Joking aside...
All joking aside...
Jokes aside...


----------



## blalo

come posso tradurre "scherzi a parte" in inglese?


----------



## You little ripper!

*Jokes aside......*

*Jokes aside, I think we should get married.*
*Jokes aside, I think you would make a good brain surgeon.*


----------



## kittykate

I think _(all) kidding aside_ can work also

caterina


----------



## You little ripper!

kittykate said:


> I think _(all) kidding aside_ can work also
> 
> caterina


It can Caterina; I'd forgotten about that one!


----------



## kittykate

Thanks for the confirmation, Charles 

caterina


----------



## Einstein

Also _*joking aside*_.


----------



## shamblesuk

E 'joking apart' va.

Lee


----------



## codicedave

Ciao a tutti..

Mi sapete dire come tradurre inglese l'espressione "scherzi a parte". Esempio:
"It is hard to be a VIP! Scherzi a parte, please contact me when you can"

Grazie mille


----------



## baldpate

There is already a thread on this very subject, here. 

Please try using the search function before posting.


----------



## Dammivolume

Direi:  All kidding aside. *C*i saranno altre possibilita', ma cio e' la prima cosa che viene in mente.


----------



## codicedave

I am sorry baldpate I will pay more attention next time..and grazie mille Dammivolume..your suggestion sounds good.


----------



## King Crimson

I'm reopening this thread to submit a completely different translation:

(let's go/get) back to serious things

I'd like to know (especially from natives, needless to say) whether this expression sounds completely interchangeable with those proposed so far.
Thoughts?


----------



## Einstein

More common is "seriously though".
I'm trying to decide whether it's exactly equivalent to "joking aside". I suppose it is.


----------



## byrne

King Crimson said:


> I'm reopening this thread to submit a completely different translation:
> 
> (let's go/get) back to serious things
> 
> I'd like to know (especially from natives, needless to say) whether this expression sounds completely interchangeable with those proposed so far.
> Thoughts?


 
I agree with Einstein there isn't much difference, but isn't that just like saying _tornando/per tornare alle cose serie ??_


----------



## AshleySarah

I agree with Einstein.  "Seriously though" is exactly what I was thinking while I was reading through the thread.  It's short, succinct, and it means the same as "all joking aside" or "jokes aside".  

You wouldn't say "now let's get back to serious things".  That's too long and too serious.


----------



## pacman10

Luc4 said:


> Is there a particular way to express in English the expression "scherzi a parte"?



"Joking apart......" is commonly used in British English. 

Example: "Joking apart, the Minister might be expected to do something like that because his civil servants make him do it".


----------

